# I fixed it myself in 10 minutes!



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I had my Marshall Jubilee do the "no sound" on me while jammin this morning.
I checked youtube, and checked the HT fuse. Nothing smelled or appeared burnt.
Plugged it back in and twisted all the knobs, took it out of standby and turned the output master knob and it cut out again, put it back in SB and twisted that knob a few more times and turned it on and is working fine now. Whew!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Like any good tech, turn it on and off a bunch and twist the knobs. If that doesn't work, might as well just throw it out. It is beyond repair.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

The IT Crowd. Very funny tv show.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I had my Marshall Jubilee do the "no sound" on me while jammin this morning.
> I checked youtube, and checked the HT fuse. Nothing smelled or appeared burnt.
> Plugged it back in and twisted all the knobs, took it out of standby and turned the output master knob and it cut out again, put it back in SB and twisted that knob a few more times and turned it on and is working fine now. Whew!!


Good man!
9 out of 10 issues come down to lack of regular cleaning of contacts;says me....turning those pots moves the dust off the contact area


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

DaddyDog said:


> View attachment 419157
> 
> 
> The IT Crowd. Very funny tv show.


Love that show


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Not this time pricey amp tech bearded guys.😁


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

All knobs ( amps guitars...) must be turn often to keep them clean an trouble free


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I do have a knack for problem solving and repair and generally hacking into pretty much anything.
My last i repaired it ten minutes moment was when my '97 Chev 1/2t heat stopped blowing, pulled out the control panel and noticed a burn mark in the mylar curcuit board.
I jumped the burned out section with a wire and siliconed it in place and bam! It worked!! It was -30 and i was flat broke.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I do have a knack for problem solving and repair and generally hacking into pretty much anything.
> My last i repaired it ten minutes moment was when my '97 Chev 1/2t heat stopped blowing, pulled out the control panel and noticed a burn mark in the mylar curcuit board.
> I jumped the burned out section with a wire and siliconed in place and bam! It worked!! It was -30 and i was flat broke.


My cars electrical system is built with jumpers made out of 10 gauge speaker wire. I know your pain!


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Sounds like you may need a new pot for the output master (knob)? 

Great that it's working now. If you don't change the volume you shouldn't have any more issues going forward .


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Dru Edwards said:


> Sounds like you may need a new pot for the output master (knob)?
> 
> Great that it's working now. If you don't change the volume you shouldn't have any more issues going forward .



You can always repair a dirty pot with good contact cleaner ( Deoxit ) ans some knowledge


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I had a similar issue. Tech support was no help.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

It wasnt scratchy and working fine, just stopped putting out sound. I took the back off and stared at it for awhile. Tapped tubes, checked the fuse. 
I couldnt find any good related videos on youtube, I found a comment where someone mentioned turning the knobs and he got sound back again. (Not here) 😜
I was worried for a sec though. 
I have contacted a few techs mentioned here a few months ago but havent heard back. Once again i'll do it myself.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

The title of this thread should be the name of Stratocaster.

“Fix your guitar in 10 minutes.. every 10 minutes.. with just a chromatic tuner and a set of Alan keys and a screw driver”.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> The title of this thread should be the name of Stratocaster.
> 
> “Fix your guitar in 10 minutes.. every 10 minutes.. with just a chromatic tuner and a set of Alan keys and a screw driver”.


I am sorry I don’t understand where you are going here?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

MarkM said:


> I am sorry I don’t understand where you are going here?


I feel.
The floating tremolo system is the worst thing that could be installed into a Stratocaster.

And it’s so nice and warm albeit lonely here on this opinion island, because it takes so much time and effort to arrive here that so few make the voyage.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Always12AM said:


> The floating tremolo system is the worst thing that could be installed into a Stratocaster.


Why?
I do not have trouble from mine. It took some getting right, but once set properly, I find they are not troublesome. I hardly use it, but I do not find that it is is a problem.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am a strat guy and have been flucking with this system for almost 40 years. Once they are set they usually stay that way unless you make changes. I do get where you are coming from @Always12AM .


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Mark Brown said:


> Why?
> I do not have trouble from mine. It took some getting right, but once set properly, I find they are not troublesome. I hardly use it, but I do not find that it is is a problem.


I have felt the way you felt many times. But then I get to thinking, “I’m going to float this trem and use it as it was intended” and I always come back to the conclusion that when it is set up “exactly” as intended with the exact original perimeter’s that it’s a compromise in one way or another.

I would suggest staying away from a hardtail strat to anyone who wants to remain in love with both a tremolo loaded Strat and a Tele. Because the hardtail Strat has ruined both for me by upstaging them both so much. It’s actually not a good thing because now I have no excuse to have more guitars lol.


----------

